# Sunday Special - the POTUS Quiz



## luckytrim (Mar 17, 2019)

Sunday Special - the POTUS Quiz
All About the Presidents today...

1. Who was the youngest U.S. president to take  office?
  a. - John F.Kennedy
  b. - Teddy Roosevelt
  c. - Barack Obama
  d. - U. S. Grant
2. Which U.S. president was never married?
3. Which state was Richard Nixon born in?
4. Who was the first president to live in the White  House?
5. Which president was in office during World War  I?
6. Two POTUS's were impeached... name them...
7. Which of these career Military POTUS's held the highest  rank ?
  a. - U.S. Grant
  b. - Andrew Jackson
  c. - Dwight Eisenhower
  d. James K. Polk
8. Who was the first POTUS to die in office
  a. - William Henry Harrison
  b. - Zachary Taylor
  c. - Warren G. Harding
  d. - Abraham Lincoln
9. Which president approved the Compromise of 1850, which  allowed slavery in 
the South?
  a. - James K. Polk
  b. - Zachary Taylor
  c. - Millard Fillmore
  d. - Franklin Pierce
10. Who was the only POTUS elected to two non-consecutive  terms.
11. How many first ladies were born outside of North  America?
  a. - one
  b. - Two
  c. - Three
  d. - Four
12. Who was the only POTUS to serve on the Supreme Court  ?
13. Who was shot after handing a girl his lucky red  carnation?
  a. - Lincoln
  b. - McKinley
  c. - Garfield
  d. - Reagan
14. The stock market crashed during the first few months of  which president’s 
term?
  a. - FDR
  b. - George W. Bush
  c. - Wilson
  d. - Hoover
15. Which president was the first to be elected after women  were given the 
right to vote?
  a. - William Henry Harrison
  b. - Zachary Taylor
  c. - Warren G. Harding
  d. - Abraham Lincoln
16. Two U.S. presidents have been arrested involving horses;  name them...
17. Which POTUS became a millionaire in the oil business by  the time he was 
40?
18. Four POTUS's have visited all 50 of the Fifty... who did  it last ?
19. Which POTUS signed the Alaska Purchase  Treaty?
  a. - U.S. Grant
  b. - Andrew Johnson
  c. - Rutherford B. Hayes
  d. - Chester Arthur
20.  How many U.S. presidents were born before there was a USA  ?
  a. -  2
  b.  - 4
  c. - 6
  d. - 8
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – b
2. James Buchanan
3. California
4. John Adams
5. Woodrow Wilson
6. Andrew Johnson & Bill Clinton
7. – c
8. – a
9. – c
10. Grover Cleveland
11. – b
12. Taft
13. – b
14. – d
15. – c
16. Franklin Pierce was arrested for running over an old lady  with his horse 
and Ulysses S. Grant was arrested for speeding on his  horse.
17. George H.W. Bush
18. Barack Obama
19. – b
20. – d


----------

